# is that iphone stolen?



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

If you found a used iphone, ipad, or other apple device to buy and want to make sure it was not reported stolen or lost? you can find out by typing the device imei or serial number at the following

https://www.icloud.com/activationlock/


----------

